# Seasoned salt?



## Mad Cook

What is it? I keep seeing it used on American and Canadian shows on "Food Network". Is it something you but off the shelf or is it a D-I-Y concoction? and if the latter what ingredients do you use?

Thanks


----------



## roadfix

There are dozens of off-the-shelf seasoned salt available here, the most popular being Lawry's Seasoned Salt.


----------



## RPCookin

Mad Cook said:


> What is it? I keep seeing it used on American and Canadian shows on "Food Network". Is it something you but off the shelf or is it a D-I-Y concoction? and if the latter what ingredients do you use?
> 
> Thanks



I have several in the spice cabinet right now.  Some are actually flavored salt and others are salt and seasoning blends.  I use them in several ways, commonly on eggs or veggies.  My ghost pepper and habeñero pepper salts I use to add heat to a quite a few things.  When I use them I season with the flavored salts first, then add more plain salt only if needed.


----------



## Kayelle

MC, here's a copycat recipe for Lawry's SS. It's been an American staple for generations. I must have in my morning eggs.

Lawrys Seasoned Salt Copycat) Recipe - Food.com


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Here's one fo the simplest ones I have ever seen:

Paula Deen's House Seasoning

_Ingredients:_

1 cup salt
1/4 cup black pepper
1/4 cup garlic powder


----------



## Cooking Goddess

roadfix said:


> There are dozens of off-the-shelf seasoned salt available here, the most popular being Lawry's Seasoned Salt.


Just be sure to read any ingredients list before you buy something, *MC*. I always bought Lawry's until our daughter pointed out to me that the second ingredient is sugar.  Since Himself was diagnosed diabetic I've tried to eliminate it whenever I can. I feel it serves no purpose when seasoning my scrambled eggs. On the other hand, my potato salad or tuna salad just doesn't taste the same without a small shake-shake of the genuine Lawry's. Hence, I still keep a bottle on hand.



Kayelle said:


> MC, here's a copycat recipe for Lawry's SS. It's been an American staple for generations. I must have in my morning eggs.
> 
> Lawrys Seasoned Salt Copycat) Recipe - Food.com


Because of the sugar thing, I switched to McCormick's "Season All". It was the same, except for no sugar. Then Morton bought the name, changed the formula to something else, and I'm less than happy with this version of Season All. I am VERY glad you posted the recipe link. Now I can make my own at home - with no sugar! Thanks, *Kay*!


----------



## Kayelle

CG, there is .6 carbs in a full teaspoon of Lawry's SS. The serving size on the bottle is 1/4 tsp. and lists 0 carbs. I never use more than a shake shake.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> MC, here's a copycat recipe for Lawry's SS. It's been an American staple for generations. I must have in my morning eggs.
> 
> Lawrys Seasoned Salt Copycat) Recipe - Food.com


 
Thank you for this, Kay! Copied and saved.


----------



## roadfix

I can see making your own Lawry's SS if they're not available where you live or want to tweak the mix of ingredients to your taste.   
I usually buy their 8oz shaker for a couple of bucks which is probably a lot cheaper than mixing all the separate ingredients to make your own batch.


----------



## Kayelle

You're right there RF. I mainly was thinking it's likely not available in the UK. I didn't realize it's been an American classic here since 1938...even longer than me!


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> I didn't realize it's been an American classic here since 1938...even longer than me!



Yeah, I've seen folks with 5 lb pails of this stuff loaded on their carts at Restaurant Depot.


----------



## Kayelle

Something tells me it's as popular here as HP sauce is in England. I really like HP Sauce by the way.

Come to think of it, I've never seen it beside the salt and pepper in restaurants though.


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> Yeah, I've seen folks with 5 lb pails of this stuff loaded on their carts at Restaurant Depot.



Seems like every other restaurant on "Diners Drive-Ins and Dives"  uses it.


----------



## Kayelle

It's clear I go to the wrong places Andy. I really miss it if we go out to breakfast.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> It's clear I go to the wrong places Andy. I really miss it if we go out to breakfast.


 
Nothing wrong with filling a small empty Penzey's jar with it, tucking it into your purse, and discreetly shaking a little of it on your eggs.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> It's clear I go to the wrong places Andy. I really miss it if we go out to breakfast.




Kayelle I was referring to their using it in recipes.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Nothing wrong with filling a small empty Penzey's jar with it, tucking it into your purse, and discreetly shaking a little of it on your eggs.



Good idea Cheryl. I also wish for a little bottle of Rooster Sirircha for my purse.

Wooo Hooo! Look what I just found! http://sriracha2go.com/products/sriracha2go


----------



## Cheryl J

Well, there ya go!  What a great idea!


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Good idea Cheryl. I also wish for a little bottle of Rooster Sirircha for my purse.
> 
> Wooo Hooo! Look what I just found! Sriracha2Go (1.69oz)



Ha ha! Great stocking stuffer idea!


----------



## Kayelle

We're thinking about another cruise and I don't know how often we've wanted to have those two items in the dining room and buffet. The food is generally good to fit "middle of the road tastes" so I be ready next time!!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Seasoned salt is for lazy cooks. LOL I have 2 different kinds but only use it on meat when I'm in a hurry. 

Try it on eggs its really good. Scrambled and fried.  My wife loves it on her popcorn. I put it on my mashed potatoes sometimes.


----------



## Kayelle

Farmer Jon said:


> *Seasoned salt is for lazy cooks. LOL* I have 2 different kinds but only use it on meat when I'm in a hurry.
> 
> Try it on eggs its really good. Scrambled and fried.  My wife loves it on her popcorn. I put it on my mashed potatoes sometimes.



Whoa there Bud..you may wanta rethink that!


----------



## Farmer Jon

I heard that on TV years ago. Some cooking show I cant remember the name. I got a laugh out of it. Welp I guess I'm a lazy cook!


----------



## msmofet

Just be careful the top doesn't pop open. That could be a painful mess.



Kayelle said:


> Good idea Cheryl. I also wish for a little bottle of Rooster Sirircha for my purse.
> 
> Wooo Hooo! Look what I just found! Sriracha2Go (1.69oz)


 
I have in my closet these seasoning salts: Trader Joe's African smoke grinder and Trader Joe's garlic salt grinder and long with bacon salt. 

I used to like the Lawry's garlic salt.

*BUT* I use my blend the most. I buy the large bottle of Goya adobo and when it gets low (after using for several batches of the blend) I add the other ingredients to the bottle to make my next batch. That way I always have a nice looking bottle. LOL

*My All Purpose Seasoning mix (I mix in large empty spice bottle with shaker top)*

All amounts are to personal taste and the amount you want to make:

Granulated Garlic powder 
Granulated Onion powder 
Goya Adobo seasoning 
Accent (or MSG) - optional
Sea Salt 
Hungarian Sweet Paprika
Ground peppercorns (4 or 5 corn variety blend)
Hungarian Hot Paprika
Ground red pepper flakes
Cayenne 

NOTE: Last 3 ingredients determine the heat, adjust to your personal heat preference.


----------



## Mad Cook

Thanks for the recipes and comments everyone. I have most of the ingredients in the spice drawer so may have a go next time I'm kitchen mooching.


----------



## Mad Cook

Farmer Jon said:


> *Seasoned salt is for lazy cooks. *LOL I have 2 different kinds but only use it on meat when I'm in a hurry.
> 
> Try it on eggs its really good. Scrambled and fried.  My wife loves it on her popcorn. I put it on my mashed potatoes sometimes.


Well, yes but sometimes you have to be a bit lazy to get Dinner on the tables in time


----------



## RPCookin

Mad Cook said:


> Well, yes but sometimes you have to be a bit lazy to get Dinner on the tables in time



And for some it just seems to taste better than a homemade mix.  I do a lot of seasoning mixtures myself, usually just on the spur of the moment, and rarely to a recipe.  They always taste just fine, but by sometimes using a pre-made blend, you can get better consistency of flavor, and for some dishes I find that important.


----------



## Andy M.

RPCookin said:


> And for some it just seems to taste better than a homemade mix.  _I do a lot of seasoning mixtures myself, usually just on the spur of the moment, and rarely to a recipe._ _They always taste just fine, but by sometimes using a pre-made blend, you can get better consistency of flavor,_ and for some dishes I find that important.



You nailed it.  Pre-made blends are made to a recipe.  Recipes give you consistency.  "Spur of the moment" is not conducive to consistency.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> Well, yes but sometimes you have to be a bit lazy to get Dinner on the tables in time



He was joking about that. He even called himself a lazy cook in a later post.


----------



## Zhizara

Mad Cook said:


> Well, yes but sometimes you have to be a bit lazy to get Dinner on the tables in time



i'm lazy and am not ashamed of it.   I am however cautious about my salt intake.  I've found that seasoned salt is very high in salt.

I have It, but only uss it in ons diah, i use just a little.  I like to cook sliced yellow squash with sliced onion with garlic and oleo.  A little sprinkle of seasoned salt makes it just right.


----------



## Kayelle

Zhizara said:


> i'm lazy and am not ashamed of it.   I am however cautious about my salt intake. * I've found that seasoned salt is very high in salt. *
> 
> I have It, but only uss it in ons diah, i use just a little.  I like to cook sliced yellow squash with sliced onion with garlic and oleo.  A little sprinkle of seasoned salt makes it just right.



Z, you might want to try that copycat recipe for a lower salt version, say with 2Tb. of salt instead of 1/3 Cup, and celery seed instead of celery salt. 

Lawrys Seasoned Salt Copycat) Recipe - Food.com


----------



## GotGarlic

Zhizara said:


> I've found that seasoned salt is very high in salt.



You're kidding, right? Would you expect seasoned SALT to be low in salt?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> You're kidding, right? Would you expect seasoned SALT to be low in salt?



I'm sure Zhizara meant that seasoned salts are disproportionately high in salt, more seasoning needed.  For anyone with salt sensitive blood pressure, they cannot find a commercial seasoned salt that fits into their parameters of desired salt intake.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> i'm lazy and am not ashamed of it.   I am however cautious about my salt intake.  I've found that seasoned salt is very high in salt.
> 
> I have It, but only uss it in one dish, i use just a little.  I like to cook sliced yellow squash with sliced onion with garlic and oleo.  A little sprinkle of seasoned salt makes it just right.



I feel that you are right. Read the label and Salt is always the first ingredient listed. Why not. It is the cheapest seasoning for the company to use. Creating your own in accordance with your dietary needs is definitely the way to go.


----------



## GotGarlic

Penzeys has some pretty good salt-free seasoning blends. I like Mural of Flavor (although I do add salt to it) and a lot of people like Sunny Paris (it's a salt-free version of Fox Point).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Penzeys has some pretty good salt-free seasoning blends. I like Mural of Flavor (although I do add salt to it) and a lot of people like Sunny Paris (it's a salt-free version of Fox Point).



I've never used Lawry's at home, are either of those a good flavor profile similar to Lawry's?

I have both Mural of Flavor and Sunny Paris, but since I don't have Lawry's I don't know if they are a close flavor match.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've never used Lawry's at home, are either of those a good flavor profile similar to Lawry's?
> 
> I have both Mural of Flavor and Sunny Paris, but since I don't have Lawry's I don't know if they are a close flavor match.



I don't know. I've never used Lawry's, either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Here is a clone list of ingredients:



2 tablespoons salt
2 teaspoons white sugar
3/4 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon ground turmeric
1/4 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon cornstarch

I would only use half the salt, leave out the sugar and cornstarch.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've never used Lawry's at home, are either of those a good flavor profile similar to Lawry's?
> 
> I have both Mural of Flavor and Sunny Paris, but since I don't have Lawry's I don't know if they are a close flavor match.





GotGarlic said:


> I don't know. I've never used Lawry's, either.



According to the copy cat recipe, I'd say the flavor profile would be quite different for Lawry's, compared to Mural of Flavor or Sunny Paris.
I've no need to make the recipe but I really like Lawry's SS.


----------



## CraigC

Kayelle said:


> According to the copy cat recipe, I'd say the flavor profile would be quite different for Lawry's, compared to Mural of Flavor or Sunny Paris.
> I've no need to make the recipe but I really like Lawry's SS.



Just stepping aside from salt for a moment, do you use or have you ever used Lawry's garlic spread? The conch fritter recipe I make uses it. I also used to use it half and half with butter for garlic bread, but stopped as Karen doesn't like it.


----------



## Kayelle

CraigC said:


> Just stepping aside from salt for a moment, do you use or have you ever used Lawry's garlic spread? The conch fritter recipe I make uses it. I also used to use it half and half with butter for garlic bread, but stopped as Karen doesn't like it.



Like Karen, I don't care for it either. However I love McCormick's Garlic Bread Sprinkle over buttered bread...yummy as I remember.
http://www.mccormick.com/Spices-and-Flavors/Herbs-and-Spices/Spices/Garlic-Bread-Sprinkle


----------



## msmofet

About 40 years ago I got hooked on Goya Adobo seasoning with vinegar in it. Then it disappeared. I need to find powdered vinegar to add to my all purpose seasoning. The vinegar added a nice snap to the blend.


----------



## Kayelle

msmofet said:


> About 40 years ago I got hooked on Goya Adobo seasoning with vinegar in it. Then it disappeared. I need to find *powdered vinegar *to add to my all purpose seasoning. The vinegar added a nice snap to the blend.



I think it was you that turned me on to this place MsM, I'm going to get some too..
Distilled White Vinegar Powder - Also Known As Dehydrated Vinegar - My Spice Sage


----------



## msmofet

Kayelle said:


> I think it was you that turned me on to this place MsM, I'm going to get some too..
> Distilled White Vinegar Powder - Also Known As Dehydrated Vinegar - My Spice Sage


Yes I did suggest Spice Sage. Glad you like the site.

Thank you Kay. I will check it out ..... as soon as I find a job 

I'd also like to try some of the apple cider vinegar powder and the fire salt.


----------



## RPCookin

Savory Spice Shop has both white wine and white balsamic vinegar powders.  They also have Worcestershire sauce powder.


----------



## msmofet

RPCookin said:


> Savory Spice Shop has both white wine and white balsamic vinegar powders. They also have Worcestershire sauce powder.


 Thank you for the info. There are 2 actual stores in my state. They are a bit far but on a beautiful day would make a nice ride.


----------



## msmofet

msmofet said:


> Thank you for the info. There are 2 actual stores in my state. They are a bit far but on a beautiful day would make a nice ride.


 On second thought I better not go to the store. I found to many things I want to try. LOL


----------



## RPCookin

msmofet said:


> Thank you for the info. There are 2 actual stores in my state. They are a bit far but on a beautiful day would make a nice ride.





msmofet said:


> On second thought I better not go to the store. I found to many things I want to try. LOL



They do online service too.... hint, hint.  

I'm about 2½ hours from my "local" store, but I usually stop in whenever I'm in Denver.


----------



## msmofet

RPCookin said:


> They do online service too.... hint, hint.
> 
> I'm about 2½ hours from my "local" store, but I usually stop in whenever I'm in Denver.


There are several things I want to try.  Do they offer free shipping?

I do like Spice Sage because they have free shipping and a free sample with each order. They have a large list to choice your free sample from.


----------



## RPCookin

msmofet said:


> There are several things I want to try.  Do they offer free shipping?
> 
> I do like Spice Sage because they have free shipping and a free sample with each order. They have a large list to choice your free sample from.



They do occasionally have a promotion with free shipping, but not always.  They also have sales, and you can even vote on what goes on sale.  It's worth joining the website to get their emails.  This Friday it looks like the winner is their Bourbon Barrel black pepper (cracked black pepper smoked using the staves from bourbon aging barrels) - almost half off regular price.

They have always included a free sample of something with every order I've made, but it's just a random choice.  A couple of shipments ago it was Saigon Cinnamon, and wow... that stuff is so much better than the grocery store stuff.  You also get a free gift each year on your birthday, and you get to choose that one.


----------

